# request old market place apk



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I really like the old market place I found one apk but its too big for the screen
can you help a brotha out


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

View attachment 4381


try this one, 1 old market as requested, I tried it on mine and it fits the screen perfectly. You have to freeze the market updater in titanium or its gonna revert to the new market on each reboot. I noticed this attachment wasn't showing up on my phone, so I created a new post below with the actual apk upload, if a mod happens upon this post please ditch it for me, thanks.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Old market apk, freeze or .bak market updater or it will revert to new market after a reboot and you'll have to install it every time.....


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

it says download unsuccessful


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Use bloat freezer or root explorer to either freeze or delete marketupdater, then go to settings, applications, market, uninstall updates, there you now have old market

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

with the new rom that comes stock I don't have that option on uninstall updates


----------

